# I might getting a puppy!



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

sale a pure white shepherd | dogs, puppies for sale | Ottawa | Kijiji
She's about 6mo old so it's an older puppy. She seems like she will fit in with me and my Sammy but I have to see by going to do a meet and greet with her and my dog.

OMG I MIGHT BE OWNING A WHITE GSD MY DREAM DOG! 
The price has gone down from like 700 to what it is now. I might even see what's the lowest she'd take. Like 500-550


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck! Enjoy!


----------



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Good luck! Enjoy!


I'm so excited!


----------



## Zmalik1 (Mar 6, 2015)

She is gorgeous! I'm so excited for you - I hope the meet and greet goes well


----------



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

Mature Puppies/Adults
It's not a puppy. I'm going to ask if I can get the price reduced from 500 to something else if I don't ask for papers.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry its not the puppy. That breeder in the new post has beautiful dogs. Good luck...


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

awesome looking dog. i wanted a white one, wife not so much. maybe someday. 

i don't like that it says "Cody would be best suited to a family with children and a fenced in yard." i don't have children and live in an apartment building. i guess i'm not good enough for her dogs but i guarantee my dogs get more attention, more play time, are more spoiled, get more exercise, better food and more training than any of her dogs. but i'm not good enough. o well.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Scar, you would think that the breeder..any breeder would be pleased to place their dog in an established stable home.. Ya think


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> Scar, you would think that the breeder..any breeder would be pleased to place their dog in an established stable home.. Ya think


you would think. also sucks about all the dogs in rescues and shelters that i'll never be eligible to adopt.


----------

